# Serbian: uzeti



## kloie

Dal se kaze uzeti autobus?
Jasnina majka joj rekla da treba da uzme autobus u 7 ujutru.


----------



## Mishe

Nope, that would be a word-by-word translation from English, I believe.


----------



## kloie

Mishe said:


> Nope, that would be a word-by-word translation from English, I believe.


Na sajtu Sam videla uzeti taksi-to take a cab pa mislila da to se kaze sa autobuaom.


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> Dal se kaze uzeti autobus?
> Jasnina majka joj *je* rekla da treba da uzme autobus u 7 ujutru.


Jasnina majka joj *je *rekla da treba da ide autobusom u 7 ujutru. 
But your sentence sounds like something I would say, but I don't know if it would be correct in standard Serbian. 
We would also say 'uzmi (auto)bus do Novog Sada'.
 With taksi it works just fine. There is no better option than 'uzeti taksi'.


----------



## kloie

Kad se treba da koristi uzeti ?
Uzeti taksi
Ici sa autobusom
Voziti,ici s biciklom.


----------



## Милан

Uzeti taksi, ići autobusom (ići sa autobusom bi značilo da ti je autobus prijatelj i da sa njim ideš , znači da ne smeš pisati 'sa'), voziti se biciklom i ići biciklom (opet ista stvar, ne treba s/sa, bicikl je prevozno sredstvo, a ne društvo). Ovo je inače jedna od rasprostranjenijih grešaka.

Idem s Milanom/drugovima/roditeljima. Označava društvo. S kim idem?
Idem brodom/avionom/vozom/biciklom/autom/čamcem/helikopetrom. Označava sredstvo. Čime idem?


----------



## kloie

Ah ok np.
Idem autobusom-I'm going by bus
Vozim se biciklom-I'm driving,going by bike
Idem u skolu s milanom-I'm going to school with Milan
Ali mogu Li da pisem idem biciklom? 
A vozim biciklom bez (se)?
Hvala lepo unapred!


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> Ah ok np.
> Idem autobusom-I'm going by bus
> Vozim se biciklom-I'm driving,going by bike
> Idem u skolu s milanom-I'm going to school with Milan
> Ali mogu Li da pisem idem biciklom?
> A vozim biciklom bez (se)?
> Hvala lepo unapred!


Da, možeš pisati 'idem biciklom' jer označava sredstvo.

'Vozim se biciklom' moraš pisati se jer je u ovom slučaju to povratni glagol. Voziš samog sebe biciklom. Možeš i reći 'Vozim bicikl' ali to ti je onda akuzativ. 
Vozim Milana biciklom. Ovde glagol nije povratni, dakle voziš nekoga biciklom.

Uporedi sa ovim.
Umivam se hladnom vodom. Umivati je ovde povratni glagol. Umivaš samog sebe.
Umivam ćerku hladnom vodom. Ovde nije povratni. Umivaš nekog drugog.


----------



## kloie

Se je reflexive glagol Kao sich na nemackom .

Vozim milana biciklom-I'm taking,drive Milan(somewhere) by bike?


----------



## Милан

Yep, I'm taking/driving Milan by bike.


----------

